# Is There Such Thing as A Non-Dispensational Baptist



## Quatchu (Dec 13, 2010)

I'am new too the Reformed tradition, I really think the Covenant Theology is more Biblical teaching. I also find myself rejecting Pre-millennial Dispositionalism, and taking more of a post-millennial view. I was wondering if uncommon for a Baptist to hold to Covenant Theology, especially in baptist conventions (like SBC) that are predominately dispositional.


----------



## Marrow Man (Dec 13, 2010)

Do you mean "Dispensational"?

Since dispensationalism is a theological novelty and did not appear historically until around 1830, and since the rise of the Baptist movement pre-dates that by a couple of centuries, then I'd say yes, there is such a thing as a non-dispensational Baptist.

In fact, you will plenty on the PB. The Reformed Baptists on this site hold to a form of covenant theology that is different from that of Presbyterians (in how the covenant of grace is viewed) but is decidedly non-dispensational in character.


----------



## Ivan (Dec 13, 2010)

Good answer!


----------



## Quatchu (Dec 13, 2010)

Yes Dispensational. I have auto correct on my computer that seemed to have changed my above post to say Dispositional, My apology's. 

Thats good to know, i could not find much online about non Dispensational Baptist's.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Dec 13, 2010)

Not only are there non-dispensational Baptists, there are also dispensational Presbyterians! What a world we live in, huh?


----------



## Marrow Man (Dec 13, 2010)

All, the auto-correct feature. That makes perfect sense. It used to be that it was only Windows that thought it was smarter than I; now Apple does the same I've noticed.

Talk to some of the RBs here on the PB. I think you will benefit greatly from speaking with non-dispensational Baptists.


----------



## Marrow Man (Dec 13, 2010)

SolaScriptura said:


> Not only are there non-dispensational Baptists, there are also dispensational Presbyterians! What a world we live in, huh?



The next thing you'll know, dogs and cats will be living together and you'll have a Protestant Pope.


----------



## VictorBravo (Dec 13, 2010)

Marrow Man said:


> SolaScriptura said:
> 
> 
> > Not only are there non-dispensational Baptists, there are also dispensational Presbyterians! What a world we live in, huh?
> ...


 
Dogs and cats always lived together around our place, especially in winter.


----------



## au5t1n (Dec 13, 2010)

Marrow Man said:


> All, the auto-correct feature.


 
I have to know whether you did this on purpose to be ironic.


----------



## Herald (Dec 13, 2010)

Marrow Man said:


> Talk to some of the RBs here on the PB.



Shhh. Don't encourage him. Next think you know you'll expose him to me and then he'll need multiple sessions with Bawb to sort him out.


----------



## Phil D. (Dec 13, 2010)

Marrow Man said:


> SolaScriptura said:
> 
> 
> > Not only are there non-dispensational Baptists, there are also dispensational Presbyterians! What a world we live in, huh?
> ...


----------



## Marrow Man (Dec 13, 2010)

austinww said:


> Marrow Man said:
> 
> 
> > All, the auto-correct feature.
> ...


 
No, but it sure is funnier that I didn't!


----------



## Quatchu (Dec 13, 2010)

Is there any books or resources any of you would recommend for a Reformed Baptist or just Reformed learning more about Covenant Theology?


----------



## Wannabee (Dec 13, 2010)

There are also many covenantal premils, both paedo and credo. Premillennialism does not necessitate dispensationalism.

I'd recommend reading Spurgeon. He preached Christ from a covenantal perspective, yet always preached Christ.


----------



## jason d (Dec 13, 2010)

Yes they exist

Covenantal Baptist | Particular | Calvinistic | Reformed | Baptist


----------



## Austin (Dec 18, 2010)

RE: Protestant pope -- Benedict XVI is planning on rehabilitating Martin Luther. (Gotta love THAT!)


----------



## Scott1 (Dec 18, 2010)

SolaScriptura said:


> Not only are there non-dispensational Baptists, there are also dispensational Presbyterians! What a world we live in, huh?


 
If there are "Presbyterians" who are dispensational, they are not in a doctrinal or historic sense.

The Westminster Standards define biblical, reformed, presbyterian theology.

The Westminster Standards _are_ covenant theology, of which dispensational theology is an antithesis.


----------



## Ivan (Dec 18, 2010)

Austin said:


> RE: Protestant pope -- Benedict XVI is planning on rehabilitating Martin Luther. (Gotta love THAT!)


 
Luther won't cooperate.


----------



## Rich Koster (Dec 18, 2010)

VictorBravo said:


> Marrow Man said:
> 
> 
> > SolaScriptura said:
> ...


 
C. Peter Wagner acts like he is the protestant pope.


----------



## JonathanHunt (Dec 19, 2010)

Quatchu said:


> Is there any books or resources any of you would recommend for a Reformed Baptist or just Reformed learning more about Covenant Theology?


 
For a reformed baptist looking into covenant theology, the stuff from Reformed Baptist Academic Press is good, like "Covenant Theology from Adam to Christ" by Nehemiah Coxe and or "Covenant Children Today" by Alan Conner


----------



## lynnie (Dec 19, 2010)

My church is credo and amil at least at the leadership level.


----------



## Curt (Dec 19, 2010)

Herald said:


> Marrow Man said:
> 
> 
> > Talk to some of the RBs here on the PB.
> ...


 
Are you the Protestant Pope?


----------

